# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Meu novo projeto para SPS

## Roberto_Denadai

Olá Pessoal,

Estou montando um aquário novo, somente para SPS

O aquário tem 100*40*45  com um sump de 90*35*30

Iluminação calha ATI com 6x39w 
Skimmer bubble king 180
duas tunze para circulação, umas 6025 e outra 6045

Vamos as fotos :

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

E aqui um reator de kalk improvisado e a bóia de reposição

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Está interessante.

Esse armário vai aguentar o peso do aquário?!  :Admirado:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Vai sim, pode ficar tranquilo, ja montei outros móveis iguais a esse e aguentam tranquilo mais de 500 kilos

abraços

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Roberto,

Gosto do aspecto "clean" e do bom equipamento  :Smile: 

Os termostatos coloco-os sempre com a tampa (onde se regula a temperatura) fora de água, acredito que desta forma duram mais tempo e as peças móveis da regulação e calibração da temperatura não ficam com alga coralina, é uma sugestão.

Que altura de substrato colocaste? O teu objectivo é fazer uma DSB para desnitrificar?

A saída de água do aquário parece ter um diâmetro muito fino para a bomba que usaste (Eheim1260 ?), porque não optaste antes pela Eheim 1250? Desta forma não necessitarias de uma saída bypass para regular o fluxo de entrada de água no aquário.

Gostei também da forma como utilizaste o espaço da cabine e do aproveitamento vertical para colocação do reservatório RO/DI.

Abraço e bom sorte neste novo projecto

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, essse escoamento é muito interessante, não faz barulho?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Roberto  :Olá: 

Como já te tinha dito no ReefCentral este teu novo projecto está muito bom, e vê-se que derivado da experiência é um setup muito solido...excelente equipamento (made in Germany ftw :Coradoeolhos: ), aspecto super clean!
Continuação de sucesso! :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Olá Roberto,
> 
> Que altura de substrato colocaste? O teu objectivo é fazer uma DSB para desnitrificar?
> 
> A saída de água do aquário parece ter um diâmetro muito fino para a bomba que usaste (Eheim1260 ?), porque não optaste antes pela Eheim 1250? Desta forma não necessitarias de uma saída bypass para regular o fluxo de entrada de água no aquário.


Olá Ricardo,

Eu só coloquei o termostato todo mergulhado porque no manual diz que pode, mas vou olhar aqui se tem um local pra deixar ele com essa parte de regulagem fora da água.

O Substrato tem 8 cm, a idéia é denitirficar e dar mais vida ao sistema com os animais que habitam a areia.

A eheim realmente é forte, e mesmo com esse cano de 1/2 ficou muito forte  e acabei trocando, coloquei uma bomba menor de 2000L / H no recalque e ficou bem melhor. O que mais incomodou foi o zumbido da eheim, é baixo mas eu ouvia no quarto ao dormir , então troquei




> Boas, essse escoamento é muito interessante, não faz barulho?
> 
> Cumps.


Nenhum barulho, silencio total.




> Olá Roberto 
> 
> Como já te tinha dito no ReefCentral este teu novo projecto está muito bom, e vê-se que derivado da experiência é um setup muito solido...excelente equipamento (made in Germany ftw), aspecto super clean!
> Continuação de sucesso!



Obrigado Ricardo  :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Atualização do tópico depois de um longo tempo  rs..rs

----------


## fabianomoser

Belos corais  :Palmas: 

Bonitas cores e o contraste com o azul deu um efeito mesmo bonito.

Agora uns peixinhos pequenos bem escolhidos ai não ficava mal, que achas?

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Um aquário tão "simplista" e verdadeiramente espectacular!

Um look muito clean!
Parabéns, está show de bola!!!  :tutasla:

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Bom dia Roberto, 

Parabens pela vontade de fazer este novo projeto linsdissimo e com um conceito muito simples tal como gosto, equipamento essencial para a manutençao do ecossistema, estou a montar um parecido.

Uma dúvida que queria tirar é como é feito a descida da água para a sump, nao consegui ver nas fotos onde está a saida na zona do vidro e a que altura está?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Hugo

Vê aqui...

Reef Central Online Community - View Single Post - My New SPS Reef

Reef Central Online Community - View Single Post - My New SPS Reef

Reef Central Online Community - View Single Post - My New SPS Reef

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Obrigado Pessoal

Vou colocar sim em breve alguns peixes pequenos, estou a escolher.

Hugo,

A descida é feita pelo lado esquerdo, em uma placa acoplado a lateral, a queda tem apenas 4mm de espessura, aonde embaixo se acopla uma pequena caixinha

Nas fotos abaixo dá pra ter uma idéia :





Esta foto foi durante a montagem, veja que existem tiras em volta do aquário , tiras de 4mm, deixei o buraco embaixo, depois vem a outra placa e encaixo na lateral, sobrando apenas o buraco embaixo, no qual colei a caixinha do overflow por baixo



Abraços

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Roberto,

essa coluna seca, a nível estético é 5*, mas e a nível de ruído, já que não podes usar durso, como se comporta?

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Carlos,

Ruido zero. 

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns Denadai  :tutasla: 

Muito clean e os corais estão a crescer a um ritmo impressionante. As cores melhoraram imenso nos últimos meses.

Sei que cada vez mais és adepto do Keep It Simple... mas estás a adicionar alguma coisa ao sistema? Em termos de manutenção, o que fazes diariamente/semanalmente/mensalmente?

Alguma vez tiveste problemas com diatomáceas ou cianobactérias?

O que fazes para ter o areão tão limpo?

Um abraço,

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Roberto, 

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, gostei muito. Só uma questão, para limpar todo esse trajecto da água é fácil o acesso, como limpas? (ou ainda nao limpas-te :Smile:  )

Ricardo
Eu também sou adepto do Keep It Simple... (Confesso que pelo menos água tenho sempre que adicionar  :Smile:  :Smile:  Brincadeira.

Mas realmente é um conceito que gosto bastante e no caso de existirem problemas (que existe sempre) as combinaçoes do que poderá estar a correr mal sempre sao menores, claro que isto daria um topico para conversa.

Viva os Recifes

Abraços

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

desculpa insistir novamente com o ruído, mas só o faço porque gostei muito desse conceito, mas continuo intrigado.

O ruído da coluna seca ocorre devido à sucção de ar provocada pela queda de água no tubo e não estou a perceber a razão porque aí não acontece essa sucção?! Só fechando um pouco a torneira!

Já uma vez tinha levantado essa questão aqui, mas em relação à bota muito usada aí no Brasil, mas penso que por aqui ninguém usa.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Sei que cada vez mais és adepto do Keep It Simple... mas estás a adicionar alguma coisa ao sistema? Em termos de manutenção, o que fazes diariamente/semanalmente/mensalmente?
> 
> Alguma vez tiveste problemas com diatomáceas ou cianobactérias?
> 
> O que fazes para ter o areão tão limpo?
> 
> Um abraço,


Fala Ricardo,

Só estou usando balling agora, ou seja adiciona para calcio, reserva e magnésio. Mais nada.

A manutenção é trocar 10% de água todo final de semana, sifonando a sujeira do sump. E sempre desmonto e limpo o skimmer, assim como as bombas de recirculação. Sou meio fanático com limpeza, não gosto de ver nada sujo.

A areia agora está limpinha porque tirei os tangs, que comem e defecam demais na areia com aqueles "pelotes".  Com poucos peixes e pequenos, e pouca alimentação  a areia sempre fica limpinha.

Somente no primeiro mês do aquário, tive um pouco de algas marrons na areia e pedras, mas depois sumiu.




> Roberto, 
> 
> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, gostei muito. Só uma questão, para limpar todo esse trajecto da água é fácil o acesso, como limpas? (ou ainda nao limpas-te )
> 
> Abraços


Basta passar uma regua neste trajeto, mas ainda não precisei limpar. Como está tudo pintado de preto, não entra luz e não nascem algas ali.




> Boas,
> 
> desculpa insistir novamente com o ruído, mas só o faço porque gostei muito desse conceito, mas continuo intrigado.
> 
> O ruído da coluna seca ocorre devido à sucção de ar provocada pela queda de água no tubo e não estou a perceber a razão porque aí não acontece essa sucção?! Só fechando um pouco a torneira!
> 
> Já uma vez tinha levantado essa questão aqui, mas em relação à bota muito usada aí no Brasil, mas penso que por aqui ninguém usa.


Eu uso uma torneira na descida e fecho um pouquinho, ai não tem barulho. Meu recalque é lento, uso uma bomba que lá em cima no aquário chega uns 1500L apenas, então a agua desce devagar tb.

Abraços e obrigado pessoal

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

aquario brutal,já fiquei doente de inveja :yb624:  :yb624: 

tem tudo que gosto :SbOk5: estetica, bom gosto e uns sps de sonho :SbSourire2: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Roberto

Tudo Bem?

Que combinação e que lampadas T5 estás a usar e tempo em que as mesmas estao ligadas?

Parabéns pelo teu sistema, simples, mas muito bonito

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Obrigado Carlos.

Paulo,

Uso 3 azuis, 2 brancas e uma rosa. Inicialmente todas da ATI,  agora coloquei duas brancas da Narva e uma azul da Narva, pelo menos no visual é muito parecido. As narvas são bem mais baratas por aqui do que as ATI.

Inicialmente deixava umas 6 horas, agora como as lampadas estão mais velhas estou deixando 10 horas por dia

Logo vou trocar todas

Abraços

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Parabens Roberto!

Mais uma obra-prima!  :Palmas: 
Adorei a tua abordagem verdadeiramente "Keep it simple"!

Por favor tira-me estas duvidas:

Quais os peixes que tens neste momento?
Com que frequência limpas a areia?
Quais as bombas de circulação que estás a usar?
Há alguma hipotese de colocares no youtube um video onde mostres os funcionamento da coluna seca uma vez que toda gente tem duvidas?

Obrigado

Um Abraço!

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Pedro,

No momento tenho dois peixes, uma green chromis e um yellow watchman goby

Quando tinha os tangs, uma vez por semana sifonava os detritos que eles deixavam, agora não limpo mais, pois os peixes pequenos não fazem sujeira.

Tenho uma vortech MP 10 e uma tunze 6025

Não sei se o video ajudaria, não ficaria muito diferente das fotos

Vou tentar fazer um desenho

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas Roberto,

Acho o seu aquário de sonho mas seguramente por um motivo completamente diferente dos restantes membros. 
Como engenheiro que sou, espero um dia conseguir ter o andar debaixo do aquário tão clean e bonito quanto o seu a ponto de não lhe colocar portas.
Haveria o display biológico e o display tecnológico, ambos para desfrutar convenientemente.

Parabéns!!!
 :yb677:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Olá Pessoal,

Eu me mudei para um novo apartamento, e com medo de mudar o aquário no mesmo dia e perder os corais , resolvi montar um novo aquário, similar ao anterior.

As medidas são 102x52x42 e usei o mesmo sump e skimmer do aquário anterior.

A diferença é que dessa vez eu coloquei uma placa de acrílico branco no fundo, comprei uma nova calha da ATI com 8x39W e também um dosador para Balling

Aumentei bem a circulação do aquário, estou com uma MP 40, uma MP 10 e uma Nano tunze mais o recalque

Outra novidade é que utilizei rochas de  plástico na montagem, novidade por aqui

Estou muito satisfeito com o sistema, alimento bem mais agora, e pretendo colocar mais peixes dessa  vez. 

O aquário tem uns 30 dias mais ou menos e no3 e po4 já estão zerados.

Segue uma foto :



Abraços

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Roberto

Esse àqua cuja montagem è fruto de toda a tua experiência,quantos anos dura  sem lhe mexer,deixando apenas a natureza seguir o seu curso em termos de crescimento e outros?
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Olá Jorge,

Teoricamente esse novo aquário duraria a vida toda, desde que se faça a manutenção correta.  Pois não existe nenhum local para acumular sujeira, então a qualidade da água sempre estará boa.

Agora eu tenho que ter paciência e esperar os corais crescerem. Acho que daqui 1 ano o aquário vai estar bacana com várias colônias.

A grande vantagem é que a manutenção é muito básica, apenas troco água. Geralmente são 20 litros por semana, ou as vezes um pouco mais, 10 / 15 dias.  

Com o método balling e as dosadoras ficou muito fácil, eu nem lembro mais que existe reserva e cálcio. Apenas testo ra e ca uma vez a cada 30 dias, para ver se é necessário aumentar a dosagem.

E como não doso nada no aquário, não tem trabalho, dou apenas comida para os peixes

Aquário mais simples que o meu não existe rs....rs

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Denadai,

Como já tive oportunidade de te dizer, o teu novo reef está fantástico. 

Aproveitando a tua presença e a tua vasta experiência na manutenção de SPS, gostaria de te colocar uma questão:

- Achas o ritmo de crescimento das tuas Acroporas muito bom? bom? aceitável? Pergunto isto porque repararei que no meu aquário e outros aquários com nutrientes muito baixos, que o ritmo de crescimento é mais baixo. 

Vou dar um exemplo mais concreto - No meu 1º aquário, eu nem que nem sequer ligava aos muito aos nutrientes, colocava lá Acroporas e em cada 10 que eu punha umas 4 ou 5 morriam, mas as que ficavam adquiriam uma cor "forte" e cresciam muito rapidamente.

No último aquário que tive, em que os nutrientes estavam mais baixos, quase não tive mortes de Acroporas e a maior parte dos meus SPS ficava com uma cor boa (por vezes boas cores, mas um pouco pálidas). Nesse mesmo aquário notei uma diminuição da taxa de crescimento dos corais. Os SPS até cresciam, mas era quase a "metade" da velocidade a que eu estava habituado.

Dada a tua experiência, e porque de certeza já passaste por vários métodos... gostaria de saber se "reparaste" no mesmo? E se fizeste alguma coisa para melhorar isso? Porque apesar de tudo, parece-me pela observação das tuas fotos, que tens ritmos de crescimento muito bons.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Fala Ricardo,

Já passei por vários métodos e não vi muita diferença no crescimento. No aquário anterior a esse último, iniciei com algumas mudas de 2-4cm e várias em 1 ano se transformaram em mini colônias.

O que realmente muda é o crescimento de espécie para espécie.  Como comparação as vezes você pega duas mudas do mesmo tamanho, mas depois de 6 meses uma dobrou de tamanho enquanto a outra não cresceu nada.

Quem tem pressa o ideal é selecionar os corais de rápido crescimento como miléporas, capricornio, montiporas, planas, tenuis blue , seriathoporas atc

Para mim o crescimento em meus aquários é bem satisfatório

Para realmente saber se os corais crescem mais ou menos em ambientes com alto ou baixo nutrientes só fazendo um teste controlado.

Creio que o ideal é fornecer uma alimentação extra a noite quando a água do aquário é muito pobre em nutrientes

Abraços

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Gostei muito do layout Roberto, parabéns!!!

Já abora que raio de chão é esse?  :SbSourire2:  :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Já abora que raio de chão é esse?





> A diferença é que dessa vez eu coloquei uma placa de acrílico branco no fundo, comprei uma nova calha da ATI com 8x39W(...)


Só acrescentar que a nova calha do Denadai é uma ATI Sun Power Dimmable!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Soares

Ola Roberto
Parabens pelo aquario.
Acho que a simplicidade do teu aquário até nos faz confusão! 
Vou acompanhar a evoluçao do teu aquario com atenção.
Que aditivos usas para assegurar os parametros da água?

----------


## Pedro N Torres

PARABÉNS!!!
Mais uma vez conseguiste!  :yb677: 
O método DENADAI resulta mesmo! 

É tão simples que muitos "Velhos do Restelo" têm dificuldade em aceitar...o que vale é que os resultados falam por si!

Já agora gostaria de te dizer que adorei o ultimo artigo do teu Blog  "Aquarismo e Hipocrisia"...a realidade da Aquariofilia no Brasil é, infelizmente, igual à Portuguesa...

Abraço

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Gostei muito do layout Roberto, parabéns!!!
> 
> Já abora que raio de chão é esse?


O chão é o charme do aquário  :HaEbouriffe:    Muita gente não gosta, mas como eu sou maluco por limpeza, ficou ótimo, deixo sempre limpinho e eu gostei muito do aspecto visual tb  :SbOk2: 




> Ola Roberto
> Parabens pelo aquario.
> Acho que a simplicidade do teu aquário até nos faz confusão! 
> Vou acompanhar a evoluçao do teu aquario com atenção.
> Que aditivos usas para assegurar os parametros da água?


Olá Jõao,

Os únicos aditivos que doso é o Kit para o Balling, Ca , Ra e Mg.

E trocas de água. Não entra mais nada , só comida pra peixe mesmo.





> PARABÉNS!!!
> Mais uma vez conseguiste! 
> O método DENADAI resulta mesmo! 
> 
> É tão simples que muitos "Velhos do Restelo" têm dificuldade em aceitar...o que vale é que os resultados falam por si!
> 
> Já agora gostaria de te dizer que adorei o ultimo artigo do teu Blog  "Aquarismo e Hipocrisia"...a realidade da Aquariofilia no Brasil é, infelizmente, igual à Portuguesa...
> 
> Abraço


Olá Pedro,

As vezes a gente dá a volta ao redor do mundo para depois descobrir que o que estava do nosso lado é o melhor. 

Sobre o artigo , infelizmente é assim em vários fóruns.  Em fóruns se você fala o que pensa vc é mal visto. Vale a política de falar bem no fórum e depois criticar pelas costas.  Por enquanto decidi não participar mais de fóruns no Brasil, o nível é baixo, em dois fóruns moderadores chegaram a editar as minhas próprias mensagens e colocar palavras que não foram escritas por mim.....ai não dá né ?  

Eu não aguento mais ler milhares de pessoas escrevendo como se soubessem tudo de aquarismo, mas nunca conseguiram ter sucesso em uma montagem.

Acho que tudo na vida é resultado não é ?  Sem resultado, melhor ficar quieto. Eu sou assim, nos assuntos que eu não entendo, eu apenas escuto e tento assimilar

No Brasil as pessoas também não se ajudam, as que teriam possibilidade de vender /  doar / trocar frags não o fazem, por ego e egoísmo querem tudo só para eles. Por isso agora participo apenas dos fóruns internacionais....para os Brasileiros, bananas ....rs...rs

Mas o importante é que a gente esteja contente com o nosso aquário, afinal essa é a finalidade do nosso hooby  :SbOk2: 

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Gostei muito do layout Roberto, parabéns!!!
> 
> Já abora que raio de chão é esse?


CSZ = Chão Sujeira Zero!!!  :Pracima: 

Dá para colocar uma foto da parte técnica?

A montagem anterior estava tão espectacular em baixo como em cima. 

Já agora, o chão não irá ganhar alga calcária ou amarelar perdendo por isso o aspecto "super-clean"? Bem vistas as coisas, uma placa deve custar cerca de 10 eur (usd 13,5) pelo que até pode ser mudada quando ficar feiosa porque o que tem em cima é completamente "portátil".

Há uns 5 anos houve em Portugal a moda de fazer tanques com um material no fundo chamado starboard em tudo semelhante a esse mas na altura não teve muita saída.

Hoje, com o predomínio do minimalismo e com a agitação muito mais forte e eficiente que se pratica, as coisas estão diferentes.

A questão da estética é que acaba sempre por gerar polémica.

Aqui o Hugo Figueiredo está a pensar no melhor de dois mundos: placa no fundo com uma camada de areia colada. O aspecto será absolutamente natural e, não zerando totalmente a sujeira porque há sempre algo que fica no intervalo dos grãos, garante uma limpeza inalcansável com areia comum.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

É, ia perguntar o mesmo Nuno... :Pracima: 

Roberto, o acrílico não acaba por ficar amarelo e com alga coralina? :Admirado: 


E já agora Nuno, tens de me dizer onde arranjas uma placa de acrílico por 10€... O que tenho visto para o meu é mais para os 40€, e com uma espessura que me parece muito pequena para o efeito.

----------


## António Vitor

Primeiro que tudo quero desculpar ao DEnadai este off topic...
há malucos aqui neste forum eu acho que sou o pior deles!
 :Wink: 




> O chão é o charme do aquário    Muita gente não gosta, mas como eu sou maluco por limpeza, ficou ótimo, deixo sempre limpinho e eu gostei muito do aspecto visual tb 
> 
> 
> 
> Olá Jõao,
> 
> Os únicos aditivos que doso é o Kit para o Balling, Ca , Ra e Mg.
> 
> E trocas de água. Não entra mais nada , só comida pra peixe mesmo.
> ...


É a costela portuguesa...
 :Big Grin: 
observa os nossos politicos, é a nossa "gema" podre....

Se bem que eu acho que neste forum a maior parte do pessoal é especial!

Quando digo costela, diria parte masculina...
lol
Da gema DNA do carioca é 90% português - YouTube

repara nos nomes de familia...
he

Ninguém quer ser Tuga...
pode ser indio, ou africano ou whatever mas tuga nunca...
agora lê os comentários...
é para rir...

por acaso, sou tuga, mas a minha origem (linhagem paterna), por curiosidade.... estou agora a investigar, sei que não descendo dos primeiros europeus (como 90% dos irlandeses e 75% dos portugueses, e uns 50% dos ingleses)...

os gajos do ocidente europeu partilham a maior parte todos o mesmo cromossoma Y, e diferenças deram-se depois da ultima idade do gelo, no fenotipo...principalmente.

depois houve grandes influencias nos ingleses alemães e portugueses de cromossomas da zona do médio oriente...os irlandeses estavam mais isolados.
como curiosidade, das pessoas do mundo que têm um cromossoma parecido com o meu, 2 são alemãs, 2 inglesas, 2 têm exactamente a mesma cópia que eu (no brasil), existem bases de dados no brasil gigantescas desconfiam das mulheres (testes de paternidade), daí ter achado brasileiros e nenhum tuga...
 :Big Grin: 
alguns no yemen, e na siria...
estranho não...

vou investigar mais, para descobrir pormenores, é apenas mais um hobby, isto agora com a massificação está barato. com 30 euros faço o teste a uma simples mutação SNP á minha amostra que ficou algures num laboratórios dos americanos.
 :Big Grin: 
e os gajos gostam muito disto...Eu também...

Portanto acho que essa atitude que falas denadai reconheço como tuga, mas é cultural óbviamente...
hehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skYbY...eature=related
Estes chamam-me de sefardita...
mau....não digam nada a ninguém...senão ainda vem o machado atrás de mim...

é exemplificar demasiado...no entanto...e os povos do neolitico?
mas vou ver isso...e encontrar mesmo mesmo a resposta....
 :Wink: 
O haplogrupo G que eles falam é dos sefarditas?
pode ser...mas...
quer dizer que 15% dos suiços são judeus...(faz sentido com a banca), 15% dos italianos do norte, 20% dos gregos e turcos e iranianos...chegando à georgia e armenia com 50%....

portanto os judeus vieram da georgia (União soviética), 50% G...
hilariante, diria que andam loucos certos cientistas, mas fica bem politicamente correcto.

Se somos judeus, toca a fazer deste pais algo decente, é que os israelitas conseguiram transformar um deserto em algo aprazivel...
HEHEHE

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> CSZ = Chão Sujeira Zero!!! 
> 
> Dá para colocar uma foto da parte técnica?
> 
> A montagem anterior estava tão espectacular em baixo como em cima. 
> 
> Já agora, o chão não irá ganhar alga calcária ou amarelar perdendo por isso o aspecto "super-clean"? Aqui o Hugo Figueiredo está a pensar no melhor de dois mundos: placa no fundo com uma camada de areia colada. O aspecto será absolutamente natural e, não zerando totalmente a sujeira porque há sempre algo que fica no intervalo dos grãos, garante uma limpeza inalcansável com areia comum.


Eu paguei o equivalente a 50 euros aqui nesta placa.

Eu não sei exatamente porque, mas acho que as coralineas não gostam de ULNS. No meu último aquário passou um ano e não nasceu nenhuma.

Essa placa de acrilico é bem lisa, eu pretendo manté-la sempre limpa e branquinha. Se realmente ela ficar feia, basta trocar por uma nova.

Essa idéia com areia colada acho que não funciona. Já fizeram isso e acaba que tb grudam algas verdes, coralineas e fica um aspecto feio. Eu prefiro o branquinho do acrilico mesmo.

Vou tirar uma foto do sump, mas estou usando o mesmo sump do antigo, tudo igual, só mudou que agora tenho uma dosadora pro balling.




> É, ia perguntar o mesmo Nuno...
> 
> Roberto, o acrílico não acaba por ficar amarelo e com alga coralina?


Respondido acima  :SbOk2: 




> observa os nossos politicos, é a nossa "gema" podre....


Exato. No Brasil reclamam dos políticos, mas os políticos nada mais são do que uma pequena parcela da população, com os mesmos hábitos e comportamento.

Espero que na próxima encarnação eu tenha mais sorte , gostaria de nascer num país mais civilizado

Abraços

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Fotos de outubro :

----------


## PauloOliveira

Lindo lindo lindo ....
 esta cada vez melhor ..
estas a usar siporax na sump ??


abraço

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Olá Paulo,

Sim, 3L de siporax no sump 

Abração

----------


## Miguel Barroso

Parabéns Roberto, o aquario está verdadeiramente e espectacular!

Podes dizer a marca da rocha sintética que usaste no novo aquario. Tem um ar super natural nas fotografias.

O acrílico no fundo ainda está branco e bonito ou vai ficando estragado com as limpezas?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Apesar de não gostar do layout minimalista, tens umas cores muito boas!

Gostava de ver fotos dessa parte tecnica!

Cumps e boa continuação!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já agora mais 2 perguntas Roberto:

1 - Qual a espessura da placa de acrílico?
2 - qual a medida da placa de acrílico? Por exemplo para uma base de 1mx1m que placas colocarias?

----------

